# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  100 años de energía hidroeléctrica en el Pallars

## perdiguera

Se está celebrando en Barcelona una exposición sobre los 100 años de generación eléctrica en el Pirineo.
Ayer pude acercarme y hacer unas cuantas fotos a la exposición.
A primeros del siglo XX el Pallars, sumido en una depresión económica, pidió al gobierno argentino tierras para una emigración colectiva pero al mismo tiempo se fundaron dos empresas que impulsaron la explotación hidroeléctrica en el Pallars: la Canadiense (Barcelona traction, ligth and power)  y Energía eléctrica de Cataluña (EEC) y ambas se establecieron, entre otros lugares en el Pallars.
El eje vertebrador del Pallars es el río Noguera Pallaresa y su afluente el Flamisell además cuenta con numerosos lagos de origen glaciar por encima de los 2.000 metros de altitud.
Entre 1912 y 1940 se construyeron en este eje 9 centrales hidroeléctricas siendo la mayor actuación la construcción del embalse  de Sant Antoni o Tremp o Talarn, como le llamamos en nuestra página, comenzado en 1911. En la obra trabajaron más de 4.000 trabajadores entre la presa y las obras complementarias: carreteras, central y canales de riegoOtra de las actuaciones importantes fue la del complejo hidroeléctrico de Capdella que también se inició en 1911 y a pesar de las dificultades climatológicas y la dureza del terreno la obra se acabó en 23 meses.
También se dispusieron otras 3 en el Segre.
 En la primavera de 1912 otros 4.000 hombres invadieron la Vall Fosca, valle del Flamisell, para abrir la carretera, interconectar 20 lagos y recrecerlos, construir canales i la cámara de aguas, dos tuberías forzadas, la central hidroeléctrica y los edificios anejos e instalar 175 kilómetros de tendido eléctrico hasta Barcelona. Se inauguró en enero de 1914.
Esta cantidad de personal obrero, unos 10.000 trabajadores,  vino principalmente de Murcia, Aragón y Andalicía, mientras que los ingenieros y directivos de la Canadiense eran de procedencia USA y canadiense los de EEC eran suizos y franceses.
En total se instalaron 240 MW de potencia por estas dos compañías y hoy todavía siguen funcionando.
Entre 1946 y 1985 se construyeron otras 31 centrales eléctricas algunas de ellas reversibles, en las comarcas del Pallars, el Valle de Arán y la Ribagorza.
Fuente: Notas sacadas del cuadernillo explicativo de la exposición
A continuación se pueden ver una serie de fotos tomadas de la exposición y donde se ven tanto imágenes antiguas como aparatos y maquetas de turbinas, incluso una nota de precios en el bar. 




























Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue



















Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza













Perdón por la mala calidad de las fotos, pero creo que el tema es lo suficientemente interesante como para ponerlas de todas formas.

----------


## titobcn

vaya pedazo de fotos, esto es un museo no?  donde se puede ver?

----------


## perdiguera

Es una exposición que está en la sede del colegio de ingenieros de caminos, canales y puertos en la calle Vergós de Barcelona. No sé cuanto tiempo estará pero lleva poco desde que la inauguraron.

----------

